# good deal for me



## rikki (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.quotelinedirect.co.uk

i got £550 

live in kent im 35 car is garaged cat 1 400 bhp full ncb 

5000 miles a year 

might be worth having a look


----------



## royal bengal (Apr 15, 2005)

*insurance*

im hopefully going to secure a 1995 gts type m from north yorkshire and have been looking at insurance for the last two weeks, i have just gone through there on line enquiry for and got a qoute of £683-not bad at all, however £920 excess with norwich union!. Egger Lawson gave me a qoute of £760 through steve hallam, really helpful. I have had a manual GPX for over three years with a few mods, but the appeal of a skyline is too appealing! look forward to being an owner in under 24hours time!


----------



## rikki (Feb 7, 2005)

*not bad bengal*

hi guys and girls 

bengal im jealous beyond believe im going to have to wait until oct-nov before i get my new baby but im sure it will be worth the wait 

it just goes to show if you look around how little you have to pay 

you'll have to post some pics up se we can pay our repects 

welcome to the club ....although im not there yet ...lol


----------



## royal bengal (Apr 15, 2005)

*insurane etc*

It was a good job i used the buying tip information regarding the jap auction sheet and what the codes meant! as i didnt buy the skyline at the weekend. The garage said auction grade 4, the sheet said 3.5, there was minor scratches and a couple of small dents, however £8995 for a 3.5 grade, standard apart from exhaust, i thought was expensive, even more strange was the speedo working but the clock numbers not registering the miles-strange one! garage explanation about parts etc didnt wash.Disappointed, obviously, but thanks to the buying guides from the owners club,i probably saved in the long run. Will begin search again, as i still need rid of my FTO either private or part ex


----------

